# Dpvsetup.exe Problem



## William5000 (Aug 4, 2002)

OS=Me

For months, now, I have gone without recording ability and I am tired of it.

Yet, when I try to get the "Sound Hardware Test Wizard" to check my sound harware, it generates the error message:

"An error occurred during Direct Play Voice Setup. The error code is 0x80004005."

When I click the OK button, a new message appears. It says:

"Windows cannot execute Dpvsetup.exe, use Add/Remove Programs control panel to install."

I did a search for dpvsetup.exe, on my machine, and came up with zilch.

Same happened when I searched my ME installation CD.

I searched the Web for anything on this file and there was virtually nothing available.

How can I resolve this and restore my recording capability?


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

try reinstalling DirectX ?


----------



## William5000 (Aug 4, 2002)

You might be right.

At present, however, this is where I am at figuring out a solution:

I have been able to acquire another copy of dpvsetup.exe by taking the following steps:

1. Click Start.

2. Run>msconfig>extract file.

3. Extract new copy of dpvsetup.exe from c:\windows\options\install\WIN_16.CAB.

4. I placed dpvsetup.exe in c:\windows\system.*

* I do not know, if that is the right directory, though. This is one place where Me falls flat. I did not design the program. So, why leave finding the right directory to me?

I will update this thread, however, as new developments occur.

Hopefully, the next person will benefit from my frustrating experience!


----------



## m_a_samy (Oct 1, 2005)

William5000 said:


> OS=Me
> 
> For months, now, I have gone without recording ability and I am tired of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## m_a_samy (Oct 1, 2005)

1- on opening computer it says ( vibra128 canot play midi files @ this is an error)
2-Yet, when I try to get the "Sound Hardware Test Wizard" to check my sound harware, it generates the error message:

"An error occurred during Direct Play Voice Setup. The error code is 0x8015001e."When I click the OK button, a new message appears. It says:"Windows cannot execute Dpvsetup.exe, use Add/Remove Programs control panel to install."

I did a search for dpvsetup.exe, on my machine, and came up with zilch.

3-"Windows cannot execute Dpvsetup.exe, use Add/Remove Programs control panel to install."

I did a search for dpvsetup.exe, on my machine, and i found it on c/windows/system.
4- what shal i do ?????????????  :down:


----------



## William5000 (Aug 4, 2002)

Gosh!

For me, that problem was a long time ago and that computer is long-gone!

Further, I haven't used Me in over a year.

If memory recalls, though, in my case, there was a volume control which opened up, from a bottom-right corner icon, of my desktop.

When it opened, there were numerous similar-looking sliding volume controls-type switches on one panel.

This panel also had a drop-down menu, under "File", I think.

Somewhere on that menu were two settings.

It seems to me that, if I was recording, then the panel had to be set to one setting. Conversely, if I was playing music or a Windat file, et cetera, then the panel had to be set on the other setting.

I think that panel was also accessible through Me's control panel.

Hope that helps!!!


----------

